

Lock File Practices - pmoriarty
http://sysadvent.blogspot.com/2008/12/day-9-lock-file-practices.html

======
nvader
I'm not really sure what the benefit of this is over simply doing:

    
    
        flock -n $lockfile -c "command here"
    

You can put the flock command into your crontab or spinup script.

------
js2
[https://github.com/jaysoffian/dotlock](https://github.com/jaysoffian/dotlock)

------
jakeogh
[https://github.com/jakeogh/shell_command_lock](https://github.com/jakeogh/shell_command_lock)

